

India might ban VoIP calls  - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2009/09/india-might-ban-voip-calls.html

======
The_Sponge
This is people who don't understand the internet trying to apply rules to the
internet.

------
furyg3
I have a hard time believing India will randomly nuke all of their call
centers and IT shops in one fell swoop.

~~~
biohacker42
That is exactly what bad governments do. And it is exactly why the developing
world is poor, because of bad governance. Not because of some other inherent
quality of the climate, geography or people, but simply because of crap like
this. Stuff like this is sadly in no way unique to India.

------
viraptor
Bad side of this: Call costs will go up.

Good side of this: Costs of setting up a call center in India will go up!

------
boo
The incompetence of India's Intelligence Bureau knows no bounds.

Anyone remember last year's Blackberry ban fiasco ?

~~~
plinkplonk
and before that, the blogger block (revoked after an uproar. there are some
advantages to living in a democracy).

------
satyajit
Just about when Vonage announced that all calls to India is included free in
the plans ... sucks!

------
acg
This is a threat: authorities say this sort of thing to get the interested
parties around that table to talk. This does not make the service out-of-
touch, just it gets people to take notice. This strategy worked with the
Blackberry, the company agreed to work with the security authorities.

What this means for privacy though is a different matter.

------
lispm
I think the main reason is exactly this: the local telcos don't earn money on
voip telephony. India is looking to increase income - being able to bill phone
calls is definitely desirable for some people.

